# Something wrong here...



## Kjetil Heggelund

So I'm looking into music for guitar and string quartet. This measure should be in 5/8 but the cello is 3/4. My guess is that the 2nd quintuplet should be 32nd notes, since that appears in the next measure. What do you think?


----------



## SONNET CLV

How would _you_ write a 10 note flourish over the span of three eighth notes in 5/8 time? I think that works nicely. The second part of the measure is of course four 32nd notes for each of the remaining two eighth notes.

I'm just glad I don't have to play this. I have enough trouble telling time on digital clocks anymore, let alone tapping out 10 notes for 3/5 of a measure in 5/8 time.


----------

